# 1968 Schwinn lemon peeler 5 speed krate project



## 1937Zenith (May 9, 2021)

My project just picked up a few days ago. Many hours in cleaning already and many more to go. Poor thing spent 35+ years in a damp shed in Chicago. Coming out pretty good so far but the wheels are making me work for it!! Will post a “before” and “current progress” pic


----------



## nick tures (May 11, 2021)

looking good  !!


----------



## stoney (May 11, 2021)

Turning out pretty good. Big change so far.


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 11, 2021)

nick tures said:


> looking good  !!





nick tures said:


> looking good  !!



Thanks yeah I’m pretty happy so far. Unfortunately the fenders are goners but might try to get them rechromed. The rims I am hopeful they will clean up. Both front and rear are cleaning up well except for 1 section on each which I suspect was submerged in water for a period of time. Giving evaporust a try for the first time so fingers crossed it helps me out


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 11, 2021)

stoney said:


> Turning out pretty good. Big change so far.



Thank you, just a testament to the quality of the Chicago made Schwinns! Amazing how well they clean up. Only thing I don’t think I’m gonna be able to salvage is the rear fender and the seat post but otherwise it’s gonna be nice to give this thing a second chance


----------

